# SR-iov setting



## meirick (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello,

I need help for my futur configuration. Today it is just a project.

My target is to use FreeNAS software and 4 jails and 1 VM bhyve. My problem is the network for the host and the guests. I would like to have one Lan or Vlan for each VM/host. But I need 3GBE for the NAS and around 1GBE for each VM.

To simplify the hardware, I would like to know if it's possible to use a 10GBE NIC with sr-iov capatibility (like X520-SR2) for everything:
- one VF for the NAS
- one VF for each jail or bhyve's virtualisation
How to set up the vlan ID for the each VF and limit the Bandwidth for the Vf and PF? Could these features be done directly by the card sr-iov feature?

I found this document, but I need more information that I didn't found.

Meirick


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## meirick (Jan 2, 2018)

I think my thread has its place in this forum. I don't ask how to use Freenas, but how to set a NIC in a FreeBSD OS for a specific configuration.
Jail, bhyve are part of FreeBSD, and they are not specific of Freenas.

This request could be also suitable for some other user.

In the case Freenas and FreeBSD have some deviation about this request, I will stop using this forum.

Thank for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2018)

meirick said:


> Jail, bhyve are part of FreeBSD, and they are not specific of FreeNAS.


The way they are configured however is completely different.


----------

